# USPS Rod modification service



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I found out today that after being lost in the mail for over two weeks, our beloved postal service finally delivered that LSU rod. They were kind enough to modify it from a one piece to a 3 piece!!!

Packed in PVC, sent priority mail, lost for 2 weeks and mangled into three pieces... :headknock

I bought insurance on it, so we'll see if they try to screw me on that... 

Anybody got a source for cheap titanium shipping tubes??


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

That sucks. Good luck with the claim.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

oh man, thats got to hurt your pride, "Packed in PVC", dang what did they do drive over it with a tank?
keep us posted on the results.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Man that sux, with all the work and time put into these custom rods. I'd be sick! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

I cant even imagine that feeling....Its sickening to think about how they handle those shipping tubes sometimes....man that sucks.Sorry to hear about it Kyle
Makes you kinda wonder...It was lost and broken....Sounds like someone was trying to cover up his mistake...I dunno.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, pvc and still broken? That's rediculous. And it's not just USPS. .....Brown doesn't have the best track record. I used to ship in the thin walled PVC, until the same happened to me. Now it's schedule 40 pvc and no problems.....yet..... like Terry said, keep us posted on the results. Tough break,,,,Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Double*

All that love down the tubes, dang that sucks. How unfortunate. I'd charge them double the rate for labor Kyle. Twice the work twice the cost.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*i know this hurt*

i had this problem with ups on shipment of rod blanks. the jobber had sent the blanks in cardboard tubes to save money. after he replaced my blanks he sent everything fedex and schedule 40 pvc. no another problems, but i don't know may be different now.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the best results with FEDEX, Brown wrecks everything I ship and won't stand behind the insurance I shipped a Diamond plate GM across the bed truck tool box and it arrived with a big dent in the leading edge of the lid. It had a big black mark where somthing had landed on the box it was in. Bent it on the corner of lid where it is the strongest. They said it wasn't packaged properly ( "You have to have 4 inches of padding all the way around it"). I received a new 2"trailer hitch receiver all bent up too. How do you bend a 2" receiver?? Good luck. I always ship my rods and blanks in PVC tubes with no problems, yet.

Jack


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

oh man that sux. I loved that rod. :-(


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, it's a shame... I'm thinking I may be able to get another blank and a ferrule and turn it into a 2 piece. In the meantime, I'll be starting on the "new & improved" LSU rod II. I got it insured for a pretty hefty amount, so it should all work out in the end...

I guess it's FedEx from now on.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's MAJOR suckage, and uncalled for! I've been using the sched40 gray elect conduit PVC...guess I need to drive my truck over it as a test. Hope the claim goes good!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That major sux Kyle! We ship A LOT of rods out of FTU and we receive A LOT of rods. Most of our shipments are in rectangular cardboard boxes, but they contain multiple blanks/rods which helps with the reinforcement/rigidity and we have very few problems (how much would you cry if over 50 St Croix SCv's and 4's blanks getting broken...lol). We ship both UPS and FED-X. BUT...if I am shipping singles or one rod...I would definatley go with heavy PVC.... I cant fathom how they could break a rod in any PVC...you must have angered and challenged them packing it so good. It was probably missing for 2 weeks so they could figure out how to break it...they may have even held a contest...

Here is a pic of Fed-X's work on a rod that someone built in our Basic Rod Building class. He was from out of town, so we shipped it to him, and this is how we got it back....yes, this was his first rod ever....


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

And the same guys want to run your healthcare!


----------



## ANGLERS ENVY (Nov 29, 2009)

Probably and Alamaba fan got his hands on it...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Billystix shipped my rod in pvc and the USPS managed to break about 3 inches off the tip.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

FEDEX its the way to go IMHO. If they brake it within 3 days after you claim the damaged , youll get your check.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That was a nice rod. Might try taping 1 inch thick 3inch wide foam spaced out 2ft apart starting on the end and ending one at the other. The idea is to squeeze it in the tube and no slide or bounce. Failed to mention wrap the foam in rings around the rod.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

What a bummer! Sorry to hear this Coastal. I think you should send a follow up tube filled with tear gas just to see if it will make it. lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if you got a sch 40 pvc pipe with a rod inside, how does it get broke? the pvc would also be broke? somethings not right here. any bend in the pvc the rod should be able to handle, unless the rods a junk.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> if you got a sch 40 pvc pipe with a rod inside, how does it get broke? the pvc would also be broke? somethings not right here. any bend in the pvc the rod should be able to handle, unless the rods a junk.


That must be it... I guess the rod was "a junk" :cheers:

It wasn't sch40. It was PVC sewer drain. Never had a problem with it til now...


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

CoastalBent said:


> That must be it... I guess the rod was "a junk" :cheers:
> 
> It wasn't sch40. It was PVC sewer drain. Never had a problem with it til now...


For a minute there, I thought his name was Inbred...had to look twice.
"a junk " that is classic, maybe he was a drunk when he typed it


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I quit using UPS for that exact reason. I ship everything FedEx now and have not had an issue since making the switch. I never could figure out how a rod could end up in multiple pieces, mainly broken tips, inside a pvc tube.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Breaking a rod inside a PVC tube without damaging the tube is pretty easy if the rod can slide back and forth inside the tube. If you want to try, stick one of your best rods inside a tube (works best on high modulus rods- more brittle). Leave about 6" of slack space and drop the tube, rod tip down from a couple of feet. Now, imagine a shipping guy "gently sliding" the rod tube into his truck. Can't picture it? Neither can I.

Compression loading will kill a rod blank and the higher the modulus, the thinner the wall and the easier it will break. Even if there is no slack space, the weight of the handle, grip and heavy end of the blank can put enough compression load on the tip section to break it.

Keep the rod from sliding in the tube and cushion the ends and they'll have to try harder to break them.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Reminds me of this mail delivery.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

YAKNTX said:


> For a minute there, I thought his name was Inbred...had to look twice.
> "a junk " that is classic, maybe he was a drunk when he typed it


good morning idiot. even with class 200 pvc,sewer line, that junk rod should not have got broken. whoever recieved the junk rod from usps most be inbred, as it seem they most be to stupid to see that the pvc went through a war to get to you and not understand it must be broke. maybe some of you need to worry about catching fish and stop worrying about how much you pay for a rod. its not the rod, its the fishermen.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Savage Rods said:


> I quit using UPS for that exact reason. I ship everything FedEx now and have not had an issue since making the switch. I never could figure out how a rod could end up in multiple pieces, mainly broken tips, inside a pvc tube.


i can see the tip getting broke from sliding around in a tube, but to break one in 3 places? come on.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> good morning idiot. even with class 200 pvc,sewer line, that junk rod should not have got broken. whoever recieved the junk rod from usps most be inbred, as it seem they most be to stupid to see that the pvc went through a war to get to you and not understand it must be broke. maybe some of you need to worry about catching fish and stop worrying about how much you pay for a rod. its not the rod, its the fishermen.


 Mr. Madison, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul. :biggrin:


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I am surprised no one commented on the bent receiver hitch!!! How is that possible?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Receiver hitch was probably used to bash PVC pipe with until it met a solid titanium fishing rod!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> good morning idiot. even with class 200 pvc,sewer line, that junk rod should not have got broken. whoever recieved the junk rod from usps most be inbred, as it seem they most be to stupid to see that the pvc went through a war to get to you and not understand it must be broke. maybe some of you need to worry about catching fish and stop worrying about how much you pay for a rod. its not the rod, its the fishermen.


Hey inbred, put down the beer and step away from the computer. You could only dream of once holding such a fine rod as a Coastalbent. Your drunk ramblings in the rodbuilding forum just tell me that your lost. Head on over to ttmb and tell them how good a fisherman you are with your Zebco and Shakespear as nobody here wants to hear it.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Kyle,

Just admit it. Your little "spend a lot of money and countless hours building a beautiful custom rod, break it over your knee in 3 places and blame it on the United States Postal Service to collect a little insurance" scam is over. You had a good thing going while it lasted, but you've been found out.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tough crowd CB.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

so the pvc tube that this rod is in is OK, but the rod is broke? not wanting to stir the pot with a broke rod, but how dose one get broke in a tube in 3 places without seeing alot of damage to the pvc tube? i guess someone didn't pack it right?


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Easy... the tip breaks off... then another "tip" breaks off. then you have the original tip as piece one, you have the new tip that broke off after the original tip was broken off as piece two and the butt as piece three.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

closingtime said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Just admit it. Your little "spend a lot of money and countless hours building a beautiful custom rod, break it over your knee in 3 places and blame it on the United States Postal Service to collect a little insurance" scam is over. You had a good thing going while it lasted, but you've been found out.


Haha.. yep, I finally got outsmarted.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I wasn't following this thread and I missed all the fun! Who is this Inbred guy? I am definately smelling brown on this guy and his post (i.e. he works for UPS)


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> so the pvc tube that this rod is in is OK, but the rod is broke? not wanting to stir the pot with a broke rod, but how dose one get broke in a tube in 3 places without seeing alot of damage to the pvc tube? i guess someone didn't pack it right?


Thanks for your input and your interest in this mystery. In order to help your forensic investigation, I have included pictures of the shipping tube in question. I never said the tube was not damaged.

Just for reference, I have also included some pics from similar experiences in shipping blanks. The black tube was a 15' 3 piece CTS fly rod that got really lucky. The 6' tube was bent right above the 5' sections. The last 2 pics are of some IP843 blanks that didn't survive.

The tubes most likely got caught in the conveyor systems and buckled. This wasn't a packing issue, and the rod was not sliding in the tube. I hope this clears it up for ya...


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

So, I'm now curious having read through this slowly, and now I have read it once again after having consumed 1 gallon of Sangria Wine......

My only thought is, does Inbred work for the postal service? Or a custom rod builder wishing he could build a product half as nice as CoastalBent???

Either way Redrum, drop it and go back to the Jungle, this forum is only for adults.

Later,

Huey


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*trying to save a little money*

they must of known that it was an LSU rod at the p.o. let's not call any body names, because if coastalbends rods are the hottest thing since slice bread, why didn't they pack the rod in schedule 40. who is the inner bread you know. i had to get in on this one. ya'll need to find the archives of the old rodcrafter so ya'll would learn something. i know there was an article in there about shipping. this new rod crafter mag. is all about color. the old mag. was black and white and was half the size, but it was packed with three times the information.
why would you have brought this up, are you looking for sympathy. why don't you through in the corner and build another one............bennie


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

only after YANKTX called me a inbred did i say the rod was junk. my first post said "unless the rod was junk". im sure CB builts a hell of a rod. sorry i hurt you guys feelings.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Actually you basically called the rod "a junk" on your first post of this thread. Then Yakntx thought your handle must of been "inbred"...then you decided to bash Coastalbent some more about his junk rods as well as call Yakntx an idiot....

That's why I suggested you try another forum.

So, no feelings hurt, just gets tiresome explaining things to people that jump on to a thread and speak without thinking or reading through the post...

Getting on the Rod Builders Forum and calling a custom rod builder's work "junk" or in your case "a junk" without regard shows no class on your part....

All in all, Coastalbent said it was insured for a fair amount and that he has began work on the new one, and may even modify the broken one.

The customer that waited for this rod to be built and shipped is the only one in this case that has been screwed by the Postal Service....and he is only out time not money...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hueyfisher said:


> Actually you basically called the rod "a junk" on your first post of this thread. Then Yakntx thought your handle must of been "inbred"...then you decided to bash Coastalbent some more about his junk rods as well as call Yakntx an idiot....
> 
> That's why I suggested you try another forum.
> 
> ...


in my first post it said again "unless". thats not calling someone rod junk. my have been out of line in my following post.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

No hard feelin's... ride on.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok I can see how the rod got broke seeing the PVC. How the hell did the reciever hitch get bent? That hitch must a been junk!  Seriously, how does a hitch get bent?????


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)




----------

